# Exchange my arabic with your englishe in cairo



## mnamino (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello every body.I'm a female arabic teacher I want a femal her native language is English to exchange language 
with me to learning face to face in cairo. pleaze sent me .


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

i can help u, of course i'm not a female but my wife will be with us through the exchanging if u like

thanks


----------



## ess19 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahlan

I am arriving in Cairo in October, insha'allah to start Arabic classes with Fajr Centre, however I would be happy to teach you English. I am a single muslimah from UK/Australia. 

Salam
Ess


----------



## mnamino (Apr 5, 2008)

Asslamo Alikom,
Ok I'll happy to exchenge language with you.


----------



## mnamino (Apr 5, 2008)

I want ess19 e.mail.
I'm sorry omarmido I will do Exchange with ess19 not with you.
sorry


----------

